

Watch the Falcon 9 Landing - ChuckMcM
http://www.theverge.com/2015/4/14/8417621/watch-spacex-falcon-9-rocket-landing

======
ChuckMcM
Coverage on the landing. I find it amazing how "fast" it comes in, although
I'm sure it has a minimal fuel budget. Again, kudos to the SpaceX team on some
amazing technology, forward on to June 22!

